# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  فیلم آموزش فارسی لاراول 5 و 5.1

## hesam1994

با سلام خدمت همه ای دوستان عزیز 
در وبسایت www.roocket.ir یک سری فیلم آموزشی برای لاراول 5 و 5.1 بصورت فارسی و پروژه محور قرار داده شده که اومیدوارم مورد استفاده اتون قرار بگیره
اگه نظری هم در مورد این فیلم ها داشتین در سایت بیان کنید ممنون 

آدرس : http://roocket.ir/category/seris-laravel

----------

